# ppp issue w/ baselayout-1.12.10 --- error w/ baselayout-2.0

## bobobo

I'm using PPPoA to connect to the internet. everything worked fine with older baselayout versions (i don't remember which one exactly).

With 1.12.10 i get the following issue : 

```

WARNING: sshd is scheduled to start when net.ppp0 has started.

```

Now the strange thing is that sshd never starts, even though the ppp interface is marked UP in ifconfig.

It works correctly when i manually type "/etc/init.d/sshd start" later on.

With baselayout-2.0, there is a mean error :

```

/usr/sbin/pppd: unrecognized option 'ANSWER ABORT NO'

```

this 'ANSWER ABORT NO' comes from the chat script, which is stored in /etc/conf.d/net in the variable chat_ppp0, like this :

```

chat_ppp0=(

   'ABORT' 'BUSY'

   'ABORT' 'ERROR'

   'ABORT' 'NO ANSWER'

   'ABORT' 'NO CARRIER'

   'ABORT' 'NO DIALTONE'

   'ABORT' 'Invalid Login'

   'ABORT' 'Login incorrect'

   'TIMEOUT' '5'

   '' 'ATZ'

   'OK' 'AT' # Put your modem initialization string here

   'OK' 'ATDT\T'

   'TIMEOUT' '60'

   'CONNECT' ''

   'TIMEOUT' '5'

   '~--' ''

)

```

is the configuration handled incorrectly by baselayout-2 ?

I'll post additional details if anyone needs.

----------

## didymos

The latter message is from pppd itself, so it seems like the new baselayout is mangling it somehow.  I'm sticking to <2.0 so more than that, I do not have.  For the first problem,  you can add sshd to the default runlevel, and change this variable in /etc/conf.d/rc:

```

RC_NET_STRICT_CHECKING="yes"

```

to 

```

RC_NET_STRICT_CHECKING="lo"

```

I've run into this with ntpd and pdnsd.  Sometimes they just never start, and I have to do it manually as you did.  Sometimes they do. You can also change the initscript in /etc/init.d itself.  It has currently:

```

opts="reload"

depend() {

        use logger dns

        need net

}

```

but you can change net to say, net.eth0 or whatever.

----------

## bobobo

I did what you said, and it works for about 10 seconds...

ppp0 is brought up, sshd starts, but then after 10 seconds the ppp interface disappears from ifconfig for some reasons.

Then i had to zap & restart the ppp service.

Strange happenings :s

edit: In the short time where the ppp interface is up, it is functional. So the issue is, why does it go down ?

edit2: for now i just removed the net dependency from ssh, but i'd rather fix it properly.

edit3: the baselayout-2.0 bug is fixed in svn

----------

## lucapost

with baselayout2, this is my error:

```
root@jarod 

 ~/> /etc/init.d/net.ppp0 restart

net.ppp0      | * Bringing up interface ppp0

net.ppp0      | *   Starting pppd in ppp0 ...

net.ppp0      |eval: 2: debug: not found

net.ppp0      |eval: 3: defaultroute: not found

net.ppp0      |eval: 4: lock: not found

net.ppp0      |eval: 5: 115200: not found

net.ppp0      |eval: 6: plugin: not found

net.ppp0      | *   Failed to start PPP                                                                                                                                         [ !! ]

net.ppp0      | * WARNING: net.ppp0 not under our control, aborting

```

and this is my /etc/conf.d/net:

```

root@jarod 

 ~/> grep -v "#" /etc/conf.d/net

config_ppp0="ppp"

link_ppp0="/dev/ttyUSB0"       

username_ppp0='teleconomy'

password_ppp0='teleconomy'

phone_number_ppp0="7020187187"

dns_servers_ppp0="62.211.69.150"

pppd_ppp0="

   debug   

   defaultroute 

   lock 

   115200

"

chat_ppp0=" \

   'ABORT' 'BUSY' \

   'ABORT' 'ERROR' \

   'ABORT' 'NO ANSWER' \

   'ABORT' 'NO CARRIER' \

   'ABORT' 'NO DIALTONE' \

   'ABORT' 'Invalid Login' \

   'ABORT' 'Login incorrect' \

   'TIMEOUT' '5' \

   '' 'ATZ' \

   'OK' 'ATDT\T' \

   'TIMEOUT' '60' \

   'CONNECT' '' \

   'TIMEOUT' '5' \

   '~--' '' \

"
```

info:

```
root@jarod 

 ~/> eix baselayout -Ic

[I] sys-apps/baselayout (2.0.0_rc6@11/17/2007): Filesystem baselayout and init scripts

root@jarod 

 ~/> eix ppp -Ic

[I] net-dialup/ppp (2.4.4-r13@11/17/2007): Point-to-Point Protocol (PPP)
```

```
root@jarod 

 ~/> uname -a

Linux jarod 2.6.22-gentoo-r9 #4 SMP Mon Nov 12 21:00:21 Local time zone must be set--see zic  x86_64 AMD Turion(tm) 64 X2 Mobile Technology TL-50 AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
```

help!

----------

## UberLord

baselayout-2 is currently broken for ppp support.

http://sources.gentoo.org/viewcvs.py/*checkout*/baselayout/trunk/net.Linux/pppd.sh?content-type=text%2Fplain

Download that as /lib/rc/net/pppd.sh and it may fix it.

----------

## lucapost

UberLord, thanks.

----------

